# Prenuptial agreement



## GEmatt

Hello,

Looking for the translation of the above (or "prenuptial contract").  Does 婚前約 make sense?

Thanks for any help!
GEmatt


----------



## kenny4528

GEmatt said:


> Hello,
> 
> Looking for the translation of the above (or "prenuptial contract"). Does 婚前約 make sense?
> 
> Thanks for any help!
> GEmatt


 
HI,

婚前契約 sounds better to me.


----------



## univerio

I think you can also say 婚前约定. Searching "婚前契約" in Google returns results in Japanese, even though it does make sense in Chinese.


----------



## hehehehe

“婚前协议”is more common in mainland China


----------



## plcf

agreement to "婚前协议"


----------



## nichec

I think it's 婚前協議 in Taiwan as well.


----------



## coconutpalm

There is 婚约 for prenuptial agreement.
Again, 婚书 means nuptial agreement.


----------



## hehehehe

coconutpalm said:


> There is 婚约 for prenuptial agreement.
> Again, 婚书 means nuptial agreement.


 
In my humble opinion, 婚约 is not equal to prenuptial agreement, which is a contract between two people prior to marriage, commonly includes provisions for the division of property. http://encyclopedia.thefreedictionary.com/prenuptial+agreement
However, “A与B有婚约”, means they are engaged.
And 婚书, doesn't it mean marriage license or certificate?


----------



## ameifree

婚前協議 or 婚前契約


----------



## samanthalee

I see a few terms being thrown up here. Let me summarize them.
婚约[婚約]: an agreement to marry; an engagement.
婚书[婚書]: certificate of marriage, also called 结婚证书[結婚證書].
婚前协议书[婚前協議書]: prenuptial agreement. Content involves the rights and obligations of both parties within a marriage and/or in events of divorce. It is also known as 婚前约定[婚前約定]or 婚前契约[婚前契約].


----------



## GEmatt

samanthalee said:


> I see a few terms being thrown up here. Let me summarize them.
> 婚约[婚約]: an agreement to marry; an engagement.
> 婚书[婚書]: certificate of marriage, also called 结婚证书[結婚證書].
> 婚前协议书[婚前協議書]: prenuptial agreement. Content involves the rights and obligations of both parties within a marriage and/or in events of divorce. It is also known as 婚前约定[婚前約定]or 婚前契约[婚前契約].


Kenny, univerio, he x 4, plcf, miss nichec, coconutpalm, and ameifree, thank you for your comments!

I think it's the third term, as summarized finally by Ms. Lee. The idea is precisely a contract or agreement _before_ the marriage. Can this be abbreviated, for example to 婚協?


----------



## kenny4528

GEmatt said:


> Can this be abbreviated, for example to 婚協?


 
It sounds weird to my ear; I would say no.


----------



## hehehehe

I would not abbreviate it. "婚前協議" is a specialized term for prenuptial agreement.
婚協 is kind of confusing.


----------



## GEmatt

I will trust the native's ear natives' ears. Thanks


----------



## nichec

Out of sheer curiosity, I googled 婚協, and most of the results are about 離*婚協*議書 

http://www.google.com.tw/search?complete=1&hl=zh-TW&q=婚協&btnG=搜尋&meta


----------



## coconutpalm

Sorry, GEmatt, that I didn't fully understand your question 
You asked for a legal term translation and my option of 婚约 is an ancient term for contract to marry, which is much different from 婚前协议. And as Hehehehe kindly reminded, 婚约 means that a couple is engaged in modern sense.
Similarly, I believe 婚书 is an ancient term, too. 
Another sorry. Please pardon me !


----------



## GEmatt

Thank you coconutpalm and everyone else, it's clear now.


----------



## kareno999

kenny4528 said:


> It sounds weird to my ear; I would say no.


It doesn't sound weird to me, but it does sound funny, 'coz my first thought was "Is there really some organization out there worrying about marriage stuff?"


----------



## coconutpalm

Kareno, now that you said this, it does sound normal AND funny. Yes, your intuition is perfect!


----------



## samanthalee

For a moment, Kareno's and Coconutpalm's comments are rather cryptic. 
I think what they meant is the term 婚協 sounds like the short-form for an organization (perhaps 婚姻協會)


----------



## kenny4528

samanthalee said:


> For a moment, Kareno's and Coconutpalm's comments are rather cryptic.
> I think what they meant is the term 婚協 sounds like the short-form for an organization (perhaps 婚姻協會)


 
Yes, I also thought about that when I posted, but what OP asked about is 婚前協議書, so the term 婚協 is weird to my ear if referring to 婚前協議書。(如果要用 ''婚協'' 來指婚姻協會的話，嗯...或許可以吧。不太清楚這些用法)


----------

